
Show HN: Explore coding contests and hackathons from around the world - architv07
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/challenge-hunt/cgbnhngdlmhjbmgkekedepoapmoingjj/?
======
architv07
Hi fellow HNers!

I am Archit, one of the co-creators of Challenge Hunt.

We felt the need for building Challenge Hunt when we started participating in
online coding contests while in our college. We noticed that there was no
central place where one could see all coding competitions happening around the
internet. So, an year back Chirrag and I built Challenge Hunt as a side
project.

Seeing the amazing response from the community we decided to add hackathons,
hiring and data science challenges along with coding competitions. Sukhmeet
joined and helped us a create a beautiful UI.

It allows you to:

1\. View all active and upcoming: * Coding contests * Hackathons * Data
Science challenges * Hiring challenges

2\. Set reminders on upcoming challenges so that you don't miss out on any
challenge.

3\. Set your preferred online challenge platforms and Challenge Hunt will show
you challenges from only those platforms.

I am really excited to get some feedback and take any question from this
amazing community!

